
Frequently Raised Concerns of Books - marvindanig
https://bubblin.io/concerns
======
ggm
I have books which I know I could read again, but the lack of the book on a
kindle has become a substantial barrier. I used to have 8-10,000 books, and
now retain around 1500 because most of them were hoarded. not read or barely
read. What is left, I barely touch. Because you can't easily do stuff you can
do in an eInk device. Even just setting the font bigger because my eyes are
bad is a huge thing. I think nothing else about an e-reader may matter as
much, search is good, but its arguable the lack of a concordance for all books
wasn't a hindrance in times past to understanding things IN a book, if at some
cost in having to read it properly.

The graphic about scrolls and codexes, and readers really got me there, as did
the google scroll/search graphic.

